# A Few more turnings I have done.



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Just remember I do all my turning from a chair and want to encoruage anyone who might me disabled to say'
Yes I can turn too.

This is a piece of curly maple. I added regular food dye of Blue and Yellow to the top and left the bottom natural. In the small bowl I painted it Gold metalflake.



















The next one I made for dried flowers to be put into. The wood is elm and I made it round and them cut it in half then mounted it on a piece of Wenge and 1/8 brass rods. The top is ebonized with black india ink.










Last is a elm crotch bowl.



















The finish on the bowl is True Oil which is gun stock oil and it works great.

Enjoy
Arlin


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for posting …fun to see all your projects


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonderful work!!!
I really like the unique shape and grain on the "Elm Crotch Bowl"!!!

Now go rest that shoulder!!! ;^)


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Wow, Arlin! They are all wonderful pieces. You did a beautiful job on everything! 

Sheila


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Arlin, They look great. Really like the different idea for the vase.

CtL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

great looking bowl Arline really liked the elm pretty wood grain


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice work! The elm is my favorite.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the food dye effect. Very nice work!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very COOL, Arlin.

Glad to see you having fun!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are some beauties, Arlin!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful work. The crotch bowl is my favorite.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

The bowl is my favourite also.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you guys and gals so much.

People need encourgement once in a while.

I have more to take pictures of but have not yet.

Arlin


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice work Arlin.

Your very gifted


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

A buddy of mine is in a wheel chair and he does fantastic bowls also . Very good work keep it up and never give up!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am waiting for a friend who does pro DVDs and I will be making a insperational DVD on giving encouragement and to start and how to do turning by handicapped.

I can say it is very different way of turning since we can not move our bodies or arms the way others can, however, great things CAN be done.

Arlin


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

beautiful pieces Arlin!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Truly great work. An inspiration to us all.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I like them all. Very nice! Thanks for the tip about the gun finish, that sounds like a good way to go.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I really like the first one, with the two colours.
Way to go Arlin.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Monty, Mads, and REO.

Hairy

Seeing your work I know I must be coming up in the world..

I really like the Curly Maple also. The dye just brings it out better and the Gold Metalflake makes the bowl look great. This was my first Artsy turning.

Arlin


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont agree. You have a knack for the unique!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very amazing Arlin. Wow!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

REO

Thanks buddy. I always try to do something different in the way I turn.

Roger

Thank you for the short praise. 

Arlin


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Arlin, these all look really nice. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

